

Minority Report has arrived: two states using computers to predict future crimes - greenyoda
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2260609/Maryland-Pennsylvania-using-Minority-Report-style-computers-predict-crimes-Washington-D-C-next.html

======
angdis
...except that they're using statistics rather than telepathy!

